# The Best Detailing Towels for Pennies on the Dollar!



## Junkman2008

Well boys and girls, you are in for a treat! Watch the video and get in line. You are not going to believe what a truly fine quality microfiber towel cost! Order them while the getting is good! :thumb:






The Junkman :wave:


----------



## Flakey

Can I ask why do you make everything into a video? It's easier for the audience to just read and saves a lot of time. No offense!


----------



## GNshaving

I think the Vid is awesome and funny,Loved watching it :lol: THE PRICE :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

They look good but I did think after 1min I was watching QVC.


----------



## Junkman2008

Flakey said:


> Can I ask why do you make everything into a video? It's easier for the audience to just read and saves a lot of time. No offense!





GNshaving said:


> I think the Vid is awesome and funny,Loved watching it :lol: THE PRICE :thumb:


And THAT'S why I make videos. I don't feel like reading a bunch of words, especially if there are no pictures mixed in (sexy women in the pictures would be even better ). I don't want detailing to be research, I want it to be FUN. :thumb:


----------



## efib

I sent them an email about sending these over to Greece, I hope the shipping cost will be reasonable :thumb:


----------



## suspal

Flakey said:


> Can I ask why do you make everything into a video? It's easier for the audience to just read and saves a lot of time. No offense!


It's called Freedom of speech,and i find AJ very entertaining keep up the good work bro


----------



## shakey85

I dont see much difference between the Clean Your Car monster microfibre and these MF's.
Price wise - OK these are cheaper (about £1 but once you pay shipping there wont be any difference) but then the CYC ones are 600gsm compared to these 500gsm.
Plus CYC are a UK company so i'd rather give them the business.

Good video - I am not slating the video at all.


----------



## Junkman2008

suspal said:


> It's called Freedom of speech,and i find AJ very entertaining keep up the good work bro


Thank you sir! :thumb:



shakey85 said:


> I dont see much difference between the Clean Your Car monster microfibre and these MF's.
> Price wise - OK these are cheaper (about £1 but once you pay shipping there wont be any difference) but then the CYC ones are 600gsm compared to these 500gsm.
> Plus CYC are a UK company so i'd rather give them the business.
> 
> Good video - I am not slating the video at all.


That's a fair assessment, but did you realize that the price of the towels DROP significantly as your quantity increases?


----------



## chrisc

yeah costcos went scaley must have been chinese crap


----------



## Junkman2008

chrisc said:


> yeah costcos went scaley must have been chinese crap


I can guarantee you that they are. They probably have the tag sewn into the edge that states as much.


----------



## Sparkly

Great video, I have watched a lot from the Junkman's Youtube channel and learnt plenty.

but it does take 5 minutes before you even see the towel


----------



## shakey85

Junkman2008 said:


> That's a fair assessment, but did you realize that the price of the towels DROP significantly as your quantity increases?


Yep. CYC also do a little discount for larger qty. I think for people in USA these are great value however us UK'ers will pay quite high shipping cost (comparing to shipping from a UK company), will have to pay 20% VAT and then duty on top. That is of course unless the company declares export value as under £18/£19.

You are absolutely right about borderless. I think once you try it you wont go back.

Your videos helped me alot, especially the machine polishing one so I'd like to thank you for taking time out to make these videos. Entertaining and educational!


----------



## stonejedi

Keep the vids coming junkman:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Junkman2008

Sparkly said:


> Great video, I have watched a lot from the Junkman's Youtube channel and learnt plenty.
> 
> but it does take 5 minutes before you even see the towel


Now you know that it wouldn't be "a brutha' in his garage production" without a lot of pomp and circumstance! 



shakey85 said:


> Yep. CYC also do a little discount for larger qty. I think for people in USA these are great value however us UK'ers will pay quite high shipping cost (comparing to shipping from a UK company), will have to pay 20% VAT and then duty on top. That is of course unless the company declares export value as under £18/£19.
> 
> You are absolutely right about borderless. I think once you try it you wont go back.
> 
> Your videos helped me alot, especially the machine polishing one so I'd like to thank you for taking time out to make these videos. Entertaining and educational!


Thanks for watching.


----------



## nick272

Does anybody know where you can get the waffle weave cloths in the uk? Ive found some of the eagle edgeless ones on amazon from the us but no waffle weave.


----------



## Junkman2008

nick272 said:


> Does anybody know where you can get the waffle weave cloths in the uk? Ive found some of the eagle edgeless ones on amazon from the us but no waffle weave.


Good luck on that search. All the ones I found were crap. Up until the ones I just found, I was at my wit's end.


----------



## cheekymonkey

what are these like on soft paint 
dont see these being any better then the monster from cyc or the carpro ones, the eagle are only 80/20 mix, i would sooner have the softer ones the monster is 600gm and a 75/25 mix, the car pro ones are a 70/30 mix

http://www.carpro.uk.com/boa-super-soft-plush-microfiber-towel-16-x-24/

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...ster-microfibre-purple-monster/prod_1298.html

both are edgeless as well


----------



## cheekymonkey

Junkman2008 said:


> Thank you sir! :thumb:
> 
> That's a fair assessment, but did you realize that the price of the towels DROP significantly as your quantity increases?


the only problem with buying alot is the postage will be a kill and you'll more than likely have to pay import duty


----------



## fethead

Pity we can't order from the US to UK!


----------



## Junkman2008

fethead said:


> Pity we can't order from the US to UK!


Check out this site. In particular, the Crazy Pile and the Yellow Fellow. I have no clue how good they are but they look promising. Maybe someone will buy one and let us know.


----------



## Audriulis

Microfibre madness are very good if not the best


----------



## fethead

Junkman2008 said:


> Check out this site. In particular, the Crazy Pile and the Yellow Fellow. I have no clue how good they are but they look promising. Maybe someone will buy one and let us know.


I have these, http://www.carpro.uk.com/boa-super-soft-plush-microfiber-towel-16-x-24/, which are very soft. Very similar to the ones suggested. Thanks for the info though. 
Richard


----------



## Paul04

Junkman2008 said:


> Check out this site. In particular, the Crazy Pile and the Yellow Fellow. I have no clue how good they are but they look promising. Maybe someone will buy one and let us know.


Polished bliss sell these

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre-madness-car-care-and-detailing-products.html


----------



## V3nom

Brilliant video, Junkman! THA PRICE!

You could maybe be our middle man and get them shipped to the UK for us!? Go on...


----------



## Junkman2008

V3nom said:


> Brilliant video, Junkman! THA PRICE!
> 
> You could maybe be our middle man and get them shipped to the UK for us!? Go on...


The cheapest way for me to do it would probably be the flat rate shipping boxes used by USPS. UPS and FedEx probably want your nuts and two fingers! :doublesho


----------



## V3nom

Junkman2008 said:


> The cheapest way for me to do it would probably be the flat rate shipping boxes used by USPS. UPS and FedEx probably want your nuts and two fingers! :doublesho


Would you be up for pricing that?


----------



## Junkman2008

Here's a flat rate shipping calculator.


----------



## efib

it works out 23.5$ for shipping to Greece if you are kind enough to send these over to me


----------



## ashton1

Technique trumps Product - 24/7 365!


----------



## V3nom

ashton1 said:


> Technique trumps Product - 24/7 365!


Ummm, yeah, I don't think this statement is ever in doubt but there are some crap MFs out there that shouldn't be anywhere near paintwork...


----------



## Junkman2008

efib said:


> it works out 23.5$ for shipping to Greece if you are kind enough to send these over to me


Hey, I have no problem hooking you up if you take care of all the expenses. I ship my DVD's all over the world.



V3nom said:


> Ummm, yeah, I don't think this statement is ever in doubt but there are some crap MFs out there that shouldn't be anywhere near paintwork...


AMEN brother! :thumb:


----------



## efib

Junkman2008 said:


> Hey, I have no problem hooking you up if you take care of all the expenses. I ship my DVD's all over the world.
> 
> AMEN brother! :thumb:


Yes yes yes, I'll pm you shortly, thank you


----------



## Focusaddict

Just saw this vid, wonder I'd there is an equivalent to these in UK.


----------



## Junkman2008

Focusaddict said:


> Just saw this vid, wonder I'd there is an equivalent to these in UK.


I posted a link earlier in this thread to some in Denmark.


----------



## Focusaddict

Thanks, was browsing on iphone and missed that.


----------



## xiphidius

*Junkman's* Complete NO Bull***T Videos are awesome..and never bore the **** off me. Sometimes you need a little more than just the written word.
Keeping it REAL for us lesser Minions :thumb:
Many Thanks
C


----------



## WAZ92

Loving the video man! Helpful stuff. Thanks.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Focusaddict said:


> Just saw this vid, wonder I'd there is an equivalent to these in UK.


yeap there is, ether the carpro ones or purple monster from CYC. Infact both have a better mix then the 80/20 these have :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

cheekymonkey said:


> yeap there is, ether the carpro ones or purple monster from CYC. Infact both have a better mix then the 80/20 these have :thumb:


Would you like to post a LINK to documentation that shows that???


----------



## cheekymonkey

Junkman2008 said:


> Would you like to post a LINK to documentation that shows that???


just get in contact with carpro and clean your car and they will tell you just as they did when i asked :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

I contacted the US supplier referenced in Junkman's video for a shipping quotation to the UK. Predictably, it all depends on quantity ordered to keep the shipping prices realistic and worthwhile. 

After working out the approximate costs, for each towel it would cost £3.65 (all in) for 50 of the 16 x 16 DETAIL MASTER PRO Eagle Edgeless Orange (prefer orange to blue!). That's at their price of $4.30 per cloth. A lot cheaper than the Zaino Blonde and the Microfiber Madness Crazy Pile Towel which are £8 - £9 apiece!

Just wondering if its worth the hassle!


----------



## V3nom

yetizone said:


> I contacted the US supplier referenced in Junkman's video for a shipping quotation to the UK. Predictably, it all depends on quantity ordered to keep the shipping prices realistic and worthwhile.
> 
> After working out the approximate costs, for each towel it would cost £3.65 (all in) for 50 of the 16 x 16 DETAIL MASTER PRO Eagle Edgeless Orange (prefer orange to blue!). That's at their price of $4.30 per cloth. A lot cheaper than the Zaino Blonde and the Microfiber Madness Crazy Pile Towel which are £8 - £9 apiece!
> 
> Just wondering if its worth the hassle!


Ask the question mate, see who would be interested in clubbing together with you? I would


----------



## yetizone

V3nom said:


> Ask the question mate, see who would be interested in clubbing together with you? I would


An interesting idea and in theory could work well. I would have a little reservation, just in case the order doesn't go smoothly or worse, going astray in transit - I'm happy to take the risk personally, but am slightly wary about being responsible for other peoples orders and money


----------



## V3nom

Well, if you get 10 people involved that's £18.25 each plus however much extra for delivery from you to us...your call man...I'm sure we would have trust in you lol


----------



## cheekymonkey

:thumb:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261443012822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-X-16-P...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdf882729

also available in grey


----------



## cheekymonkey

yetizone said:


> I contacted the US supplier referenced in Junkman's video for a shipping quotation to the UK. Predictably, it all depends on quantity ordered to keep the shipping prices realistic and worthwhile.
> 
> After working out the approximate costs, for each towel it would cost £3.65 (all in) for 50 of the 16 x 16 DETAIL MASTER PRO Eagle Edgeless Orange (prefer orange to blue!). That's at their price of $4.30 per cloth. A lot cheaper than the Zaino Blonde and the Microfiber Madness Crazy Pile Towel which are £8 - £9 apiece!
> 
> Just wondering if its worth the hassle!


if you buy in bulk (50) not only will you have to pay postage which wont be cheap, you will also have to pay import duty and the royal mail £10 for the pleasure. if it has to be this towel then check links above, personally you would be better with the purple monster which are superior at 600gsm and a 75/25 mix compared to these being 470gsm and 80/20 mix. CYC also has a discount code :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

cheekymonkey said:


> if you buy in bulk (50) not only will you have to pay postage which wont be cheap, you will also have to pay import duty and the royal mail £10 for the pleasure. if it has to be this towel then check links above, personally you would be better with the purple monster which are superior at 600gsm and a 75/25 mix compared to these being 470gsm and 80/20 mix. CYC also has a discount code :thumb:


Plus there's VAT to add too :thumb:

Thanks for the links CheekeyMonkey - appreciated. I do quite fancy trying a different supplier for the cloths as I tend to buy in bulk every couple of years (ebay retailers only have a couple of packs in stock). I'm a regular customer of CYC too btw, having placed an order only the other day (Monster MF cloths out of stock too).

I had more more or less ruled out importing directly as to become viable they would have to have given a very good shipping discount or free postage to make it worth the extra costs. Perhaps I'll fire off another email to see what they can come up with. For ref and to save anyone else the hassle of working it out, here's a quick cost comparison…

Microfiber Madness Crazy Pile cost £9.50 each (inc delivery)

Zaino Blonde cost £8.31 each (plus delivery)

CYC Monster cost £4.32 each (plus delivery).

Rag Company cost £4.26 each inc all import costs.

That's if my calculations are correct and after taking into consideration a worst case scenario import duty at 10% (should be much less at 2-3%), shipping and VAT at 20% they still work out cheaper but by only a small margin which isn't worth the hassle IMHO, but interesting to explore alternative kit suppliers…

I'll be waiting for the Monster's to come back in stock.


----------



## the_jj

Great video Junkman!

Do you know, or anyone else know where we can get the cheap chinese ones wholesale? they are good for some jobs when you dont want to mess up your expensive ones. thanks:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

I always enjoy watching the Junkman's videos, it gives people an idea of what they need to be doing visually, rather than just reading about it, long may he continue to wage war on grime!


----------



## cheekymonkey

yetizone said:


> Plus there's VAT to add too :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the links CheekeyMonkey - appreciated. I do quite fancy trying a different supplier for the cloths as I tend to buy in bulk every couple of years (ebay retailers only have a couple of packs in stock). I'm a regular customer of CYC too btw, having placed an order only the other day (Monster MF cloths out of stock too).
> 
> I had more more or less ruled out importing directly as to become viable they would have to have given a very good shipping discount or free postage to make it worth the extra costs. Perhaps I'll fire off another email to see what they can come up with. For ref and to save anyone else the hassle of working it out, here's a quick cost comparison…
> 
> Microfiber Madness Crazy Pile cost £9.50 each (inc delivery)
> 
> Zaino Blonde cost £8.31 each (plus delivery)
> 
> CYC Monster cost £4.32 each (plus delivery).
> 
> Rag Company cost £4.26 each inc all import costs.
> 
> That's if my calculations are correct and after taking into consideration a worst case scenario import duty at 10% (should be much less at 2-3%), shipping and VAT at 20% they still work out cheaper but by only a small margin which isn't worth the hassle IMHO, but interesting to explore alternative kit suppliers…
> 
> I'll be waiting for the Monster's to come back in stock.


i think the monster are in stack or was a couple of days ago. if you order three the price come down to £4.30 each then use this code dw07 you get a 7% discount :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

cheekymonkey said:


> i think the monster are in stack or was a couple of days ago. if you order three the price come down to £4.30 each then use this code dw07 you get a 7% discount :thumb:


Cheers - will do :thumb:


----------



## MaxiB

yetizone said:


> I contacted the US supplier referenced in Junkman's video for a shipping quotation to the UK. Predictably, it all depends on quantity ordered to keep the shipping prices realistic and worthwhile.
> 
> After working out the approximate costs, for each towel it would cost £3.65 (all in) for 50 of the 16 x 16 DETAIL MASTER PRO Eagle Edgeless Orange (prefer orange to blue!). That's at their price of $4.30 per cloth. A lot cheaper than the Zaino Blonde and the Microfiber Madness Crazy Pile Towel which are £8 - £9 apiece!
> 
> Just wondering if its worth the hassle!


I'd be up for chipping in if you're still entertaining the idea. Just want to see what they are like and compare to others. Can put in as little or as much as you like towards the order.


----------



## Focusaddict

MaxiB said:


> I'd be up for chipping in if you're still entertaining the idea. Just want to see what they are like and compare to others. Can put in as little or as much as you like towards the order.


Yeah me too, would get maybe 8 of them.


----------



## Matty77

cheekymonkey said:


> :thumb:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261443012822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-X-16-P...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdf882729
> 
> also available in grey


I bought some grey ones recently and I'm very happy with them. In actual use there's not a lot in it between these and my Monsters from CYC!


----------



## Junkman2008

Hey, for all you folks in the UK and surrounding areas, these towels just became local for you. No more US shipping cost! Check them out here:

http://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/

They sent me a message via You Tube that you will get 10% off if you use the discount code JUNKMAN2000 for the next 9 days from the date of this post. I don't know who these folks are and I am in no way affiliated with them so I am NOT receiving any kind of kick back if you buy anything . I just figured that most of you folks would appreciate the heads up. So there you are, get them while the getting is good. :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Junkman2008 said:


> Hey, for all you folks in the UK and surrounding areas, these towels just became local for you. No more US shipping cost! Check them out here:
> 
> http://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/
> 
> They sent me a message via You Tube that you will get 10% off if you use the discount code JUNKMAN2000 for the next 9 days from the date of this post. I don't know who these folks are and I am in no way affiliated with them so I am NOT receiving any kind of kick back if you buy anything . I just figured that most of you folks would appreciate the heads up. So there you are, get them while the getting is good. :thumb:


NO WAY! That's amazing news! Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Bill58

That's brilliant. Just ordered 2 packs of three, £25.55 delivered, thanks.


----------



## Junkman2008

Glad I could help. Now you all will learn what all the hubbub is about.


----------



## Lowiepete

My first "goto" place for towels is Serious Performance. I won their 2010 "DW 12 days Prize"
and I've not looked back. To me, a pad was just a pad, was just a pad, and it was the
same thing with towels and cloths. Most people don't really understand the technology
behind microfibre cloths and probably see them as just "posh dusters". Perish that thought!

There's one thing about Alex at SP, he seeks out the best quality that he can find, then 
offers it to us at very competitive prices. He's been doing this for over 10 years and as
a DW sponsor, his emporium would be my first port of call

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Junkman2008

Lowiepete said:


> My first "goto" place for towels is Serious Performance. I won their 2010 "DW 12 days Prize"
> and I've not looked back. To me, a pad was just a pad, was just a pad, and it was the
> same thing with towels and cloths. Most people don't really understand the technology
> behind microfibre cloths and probably see them as just "posh dusters". Perish that thought!
> 
> There's one thing about Alex at SP, he seeks out the best quality that he can find, then
> offers it to us at very competitive prices. He's been doing this for over 10 years and as
> a DW sponsor, his emporium would be my first port of call
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Why not just start your own thread with your views?


----------



## Kerr

Junkman2008 said:


> Why not just start your own thread with your views?


Usually when someone starts a topic people discuss and have a debate about similar products. Happens all the time.

The forum would look a mess if everyone started a new thread for every difference of opinion.

I honestly don't see an issue.


----------



## pantypoos

Thanks for the info on where to get these towels, i've seen them in your vids and always liked the look of them.


----------



## Lowiepete

Kerr said:


> I honestly don't see an issue.


Exactly! The thread title invites this. All I am doing is pointing out that here in 
the UK there is someone who has gone out of their way to provide extremely 
good quality and value in this speciality _and_ is a DW trader. Doesn't DW 
have some rules about posting advertising links that might undermine them?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Kerr

I was surprised the original video passed DW's strict advertising rules. It did seem a lot like a sales pirtch to me. 

Now there is links and discounts with Junkmans name as the discount code and the same thread posted on other detailing sites, I'm struggling to see the impartiality. 

It does seem like an advertisement to me. 

There is quite a few providers of high quality cloths. I tried Carpro's cloths and think they are very good. 

They are also 30% cheaper.


----------



## Junkman2008

Kerr said:


> I was surprised the original video passed DW's strict advertising rules. It did seem a lot like a sales pitch to me.
> 
> *Now there is links and discounts with Junkmans name as the discount code and the same thread posted on other detailing sites*, I'm struggling to see the impartiality.
> 
> It does seem like an advertisement to me.
> 
> There is quite a few providers of high quality cloths. I tried Carpro's cloths and think they are very good.
> 
> They are also 30% cheaper.


What other SITES is the Junkman2000 discount code posted on??? Do you mean the OTHER SITE? There are only two UK sites that I post on.



Lowiepete said:


> ... Doesn't DW have some rules about posting advertising links that might undermine them?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


When I made the video, it was for my US viewing subscribers. The only reason I posted it here is because so many people here want to see my videos also, regardless of if the topic of discussion is available in the UK or not. It just so happens that the subject of the thread JUST became available so I passed this info along. The thread is about the towels that I use and like, not a debate about all the towels out there. If you have a towel that you prefer, the new topic button is available to all alike.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Kerr said:


> I was surprised the original video passed DW's strict advertising rules. It did seem a lot like a sales pirtch to me.
> 
> Now there is links and discounts with Junkmans name as the discount code and the same thread posted on other detailing sites, I'm struggling to see the impartiality.
> 
> It does seem like an advertisement to me.
> 
> There is quite a few providers of high quality cloths. I tried Carpro's cloths and think they are very good.
> 
> They are also 30% cheaper.


exactly what i thought does come across that he is promoting these towels, 
even gets a discount code in his name,maybe with every order that uses that discount code the rag company know its from his video promotion of the cloths 
Reminds me of a few years ago when he was doing the same with adams products, they were the bees knees, now a days never say's anything about adams or uses any of there products.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Junkman2008 said:


> What other SITES is the Junkman2000 discount code posted on??? Do you mean the OTHER SITE? There are only two UK sites that I post on.
> 
> what about other country's they have sites as well


----------



## cheekymonkey

Bill58 said:


> That's brilliant. Just ordered 2 packs of three, £25.55 delivered, thanks.


could of got 2 x packs but 600gsm for £23 delivered :thumb:
I have both and these 600gsm are a step up from the rag companys, only available in dark blue.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Junkman2008 said:


> Glad I could help. Now you all will learn what all the hubbub is about.


I have tried them also use carpro boa,carpro boa 500gsm purple monster, blue 600gsm and there is nothing special about the rag company ones. Infact the car pro boa and boa 500gsm are the only ones i use on jap soft paint 
What is your opinion on the carpro boa's and purple monster towels


----------



## Lowiepete

Junkman2008 said:


> The thread is about the towels that I use and like, not a debate about all the towels out there.


With an extremely subjective title, that simply invites challenge. However, 
that is not why I entered my 2p worth.


Junkman2008 said:


> If you have a towel that you prefer, the new topic button is available to all alike.


The _only_ reason I posted into this thread is to counteract the very clearly
unauthorised advertising. When you advertise sites in contravention of DW's
rules, all you do is undermine the traders who pay for their privileges here. 
The end result is that unauthorised sites win and supporting traders lose. In 
fact, we all lose because at some point there will be a trade-off, either a hike 
in prices or worse, a loss of the trader.

You claim "the best" - I have absolutely no doubt the DW trader I mentioned
could easily match both quality and price of any towel you can purchase in 
the USA, without the need, as I read, for anyone to be sending money there 
from the UK.

We are not best served by US suppliers here, the UK market is but a drop in 
the ocean by comparison. Indeed, so restrictive are the US companies that 
us customers end up having to pay pound to dollar parity for many items. It's
no wonder that items from the Far East get more and more attractive in terms
of value, if not quality.

I have already started threads about towels, in context and in their place. 
This without thread titles to excite anyone into debate, in the DW official
reviews section. Your polite invitation is thus declined.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ChocolateTeapot

I'm sure many newbies will feel alienated by OP's passive aggressive or straightforward aggressive responses to questions and comments. It's Purple Monster all the way for me, buy from DW traders and report advertising masquerading as advice.


----------



## V3nom

Received some RagMasterUK towels today...wow...impressive! Can't wait to give them a bash


----------



## cheekymonkey

just watched the start of this video and from what i know zanio blonde are microfibre and not 100% cotton 

http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/zaino-finishing-towels-set-of-3-/prod_30.html
no need for the rag ones then


----------



## ReffuB

keep up the good work, junkman


----------



## Dougnorwich

Not sur if you remember or not junkman but in light of another video that may involve more time in the garage....MY WIFE STILL HATES YOU


----------



## pajd

Lowiepete said:


> With an extremely subjective title, that simply invites challenge. However,
> that is not why I entered my 2p worth.
> 
> The _only_ reason I posted into this thread is to counteract the very clearly
> unauthorised advertising. When you advertise sites in contravention of DW's
> rules, all you do is undermine the traders who pay for their privileges here.
> The end result is that unauthorised sites win and supporting traders lose. In
> fact, we all lose because at some point there will be a trade-off, either a hike
> in prices or worse, a loss of the trader.
> 
> You claim "the best" - I have absolutely no doubt the DW trader I mentioned
> could easily match both quality and price of any towel you can purchase in
> the USA, without the need, as I read, for anyone to be sending money there
> from the UK.
> 
> We are not best served by US suppliers here, the UK market is but a drop in
> the ocean by comparison. Indeed, so restrictive are the US companies that
> us customers end up having to pay pound to dollar parity for many items. It's
> no wonder that items from the Far East get more and more attractive in terms
> of value, if not quality.
> 
> I have already started threads about towels, in context and in their place.
> This without thread titles to excite anyone into debate, in the DW official
> reviews section. Your polite invitation is thus declined.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Steve I do enjoy your way with words


----------



## cheekymonkey

ReffuB said:


> keep up the good work, junkman


:doublesho good work :lol::lol::lol::wall: its not work its good advertising :doublesho:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey

ReffuB said:


> keep up the good work, junkman


wow interesting first post, do you have to sleep with the junk or do you get payed for just saying what you said :wall::doublesho:lol::lol::lol:.
next post will be junk for president :lol::lol::lol::lol:
but as they say haters will hate, and a bribe will change you'r mind :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey

from what i was told his real name isnt junkman but lurch. part of the Adams family.:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

A.B said:


> Ok, X factor is starting now.


:lol:.SJ.


----------



## -Kev-

And back on topic please, try another thread if you have nothing constructive to add in this one..


----------



## Junkman2008

ReffuB said:


> keep up the good work, junkman


Thank you sir, will do.











Dougnorwich said:


> Not sur if you remember or not junkman but in light of another video that may involve more time in the garage....MY WIFE STILL HATES YOU


 :lol:



-Kev- said:


> And back on topic please, try another thread if you have nothing constructive to add in this one..


Thanks mate. Some of these distractions make it hard to offer help around here and they seem to always come from the same individuals.


----------



## S63

Junkman2008 said:


> Thank you sir, will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate. Some of these distractions make it hard to offer help around here and they seem to always come from the same individuals.


Never stop offering help Junkman, it's what's this forum is all about. The pathetic but abusive comments don't help I'm sure, but here they remain for reasons I can't explain, individuals as you say, the majority they are not.:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

I've been here since 2009 so I ain't going anywhere now. :thumb:


----------



## gally

I love that you're still around. True honest gent.


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks Gally.


----------



## gally

It's just nice to see someone love detailing. 

Britain got caught up in sucking every last penny from consumers in exchange for rebranded basic products in fancy packaging. 

Always refreshing watching one of your videos. Any one.


----------



## jack-c

^ couldn't agree more.

Fantastic videos


----------

